# welcome Jamesm



## Mark Evans (10 Feb 2009)

well, just thought i'd welcome back mr jamesm.   

good to see ya back matey


----------



## GreenNeedle (10 Feb 2009)

Yep nice to see you back matey.

AC


----------



## Garuf (10 Feb 2009)

Factoid! Welcome back mate, wasn't the same without you.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (10 Feb 2009)

JAMES!

It's great to see you back.


----------



## JamesM (10 Feb 2009)

Thanks guys, appreciate that


----------



## Garuf (10 Feb 2009)

What's wrong with me, I went to do a mum joke then...   
Good to see you back mate, get some pictures up I've been missing that tank of yours.


----------



## JamesM (10 Feb 2009)

Nothing wrong with Mum jokes mate 

JamesC is kindly restoring my posts - I'm in no rush, he's done more than enough already restoring what he has


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Feb 2009)

welcome back,


----------



## Nick16 (10 Feb 2009)

i take it you got banned?  (i have a short memory!!!)   but welcome back, the more planted tank 'geeks' we get back the better


----------



## JamesM (10 Feb 2009)

We'll call it a misunderstanding, and leave it at that 


Thanks again guys


----------



## George Farmer (10 Feb 2009)

Welcome back, James.

Love the sig!


----------



## TDI-line (10 Feb 2009)

Hello and welcome back.


----------



## JamesM (10 Feb 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Superman (10 Feb 2009)

James who?


----------



## JamesM (10 Feb 2009)




----------



## Daryn (11 Feb 2009)

Good to see your back.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Feb 2009)

Welcome back James  
Read the rules


----------



## JamesM (11 Feb 2009)

What the... There are rules now?


----------

